# Cereal Appreciation



## Aevolve (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright guys. A lot of foods get their own thread around here, and as it's one of my favorite foods, I feel as though cereal has been shamelessly disregarded.
Let's hear your favorite cereal.


For me-
Honey Bunches of motherfuckin Oats.


----------



## cycloptopus (Nov 17, 2011)

Just had me some POPS this morning. ...mmm crunchy sweet puffs of melty goodness...


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 17, 2011)

This is just the best:


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 17, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> This is just the best:


 Never seen that in the states.. looks delicious though


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 17, 2011)

Either Jordan's or Quaker, definitely my favorite muesli. So much better than a bowl of tasteless cornflakes. 
Another favorite is Brinta, a Dutch market-only thing. It's basically ground wheat, just like oats really. Love it.


----------



## Origin (Nov 17, 2011)

Oatmeal Crisp, Harvest Crunch, Honey Bunches of Oats, Apple Cinnamon Cheerios, Honey Nut-assed Cheerios, Trix, Froot Loops.


----------



## spattergrind (Nov 17, 2011)

Unhealthy goodness:

















Healthy:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 17, 2011)

When I was a kid, cereal _was_ brakfast. It was a law of the universe. My mom could cook up a huge pancake, bacon and egg meal, I'd eat it all and say "That was good, Momma. When's breakfast?"

As a kid, my favorite was that Nerds cereal that came in a box divided in two flavors, like the candy. Now, I'm good with a bowl of Life.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 17, 2011)

for make strong toiling in fields for benefit of glorious motherland


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 20, 2011)

fucking fruit loops.  love me some Toucan Sam.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 20, 2011)

I love cereal and there's not many types that I don't like. Favorite though: Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 20, 2011)

I always stay brutal, even when I eat cereal. Count fucking Chocula.


----------



## AySay (Nov 20, 2011)

I cut up donuts and put them in a bowl of chocolate milk.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 20, 2011)

Special K


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 20, 2011)

I loved these cereals growing up


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 20, 2011)

Cereal is mostly what I eat. It's always been my favorite breakfast food, and I could never get enough as a kid. I loved waking up, as sleeping wasn't fun, and cereal was a big part of why I loved mornings. It was also the only breakfast I ever had, aside from really rare occasions when my dad would make pancakes, so I just equate it with waking up. Now that I'm on my own, I just eat it whenever I please, usually five or six bowls a day.

Life, Cinnamon Life, Honey Graham Squares, and Smacks are my favorites, although I also like Lucky Charms, Coco Puffs, and Kix. Raisin Bran, Cheerios, Frosted Flakes, and Wheaties are also pretty high on my list. Honestly, I'll eat and enjoy any cereal.


----------



## Misanthropy (Nov 20, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 20, 2011)

Plain Weetabix

Fruit and Fibre

Bran and any Variations (Yes Fruit ant fibre should be there but its amazing)

That is the Ultimate cereal collection.

EDIT: 

FORGOT THESE!

Muesli

Oats

Porridge

Crunchy Nut


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2011)

I eat plain Corn Flakes most mornings.

Also, whole milk >> watered-down milk.


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2011)

Troy, I will fight you to death on skim milk vs. whole, with whole milk you might as well drink cream it's so god damn thick.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 20, 2011)

Skim or 1% all the way over here.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 20, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Skim or 1% all the way over here.



I'll see your skim milk and raise you 2%


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 20, 2011)

Nobody's had cereal unless they've tried this:


----------



## Thep (Nov 20, 2011)

I prefer a plate of rice and eggs in the morning


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 20, 2011)

captain crunch all the way


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 22, 2011)

+1 to Crunchy Nut. That shit (in many different varieties) is straight up delicious.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 22, 2011)

Cinnamon Life

/thread


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 22, 2011)

Cereal is the best food group...all the classics are good, but my faves are Product 19 with Grape Nuts on top, and Basic 4. The cereal always has to be soggy, I even put it in the fridge while I get a shower in the morning just to keep the milk cold while it sogs up  

Shad


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 25, 2011)

I like it both crunchy and soggy, so I tend to eat it as fast as I can, then slow down about halfway through so it'll become nice and soggy. It's the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## Underworld (Nov 25, 2011)

Every morning (except weekends)


----------



## skeels (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody remember this?
A



nd this is a classic of American misrepresentation in advertising...




It was essentially capn crunch like sugar bombs with monarchy fortified health sumbliminal underpinnings.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 27, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT KING MOTHERFUCKING VITAMIN!

That shit was my favorite cereal when I was a kid, but I got it so rarely that I never really accepted it as my favorite, because even as a youngster I was a bitter, cynical alcoholic writer. Yes, this is true.

Do they still make King Vitamin?


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2011)

I just bought two boxes of Cap'n Crunch today, for what? $3 MOTHERUCKERS! PLUS, this gets me all the box tops I need to get a FREE retro Cap'n Crunch t-shirt, provided I also throw in the $3.49 for shipping and handling.

Bitches don't know I'm rollin' with the Cap'n


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 27, 2011)

I honestly dont think there is a cereal out there that I have tried and havent liked. Although my favorite is cracklin oat bran. Sounds like it wouldnt be good, but it is the best.





My other favorite as a kid was rice krispies treat cereal. I wish they still made it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 7, 2011)

get ready for the awesome:













cant beat that lineup


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Dec 7, 2011)

Also Golden Grahams


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 7, 2011)

Truth time: I've never liked golden grahams.

*winces for neg-rep*


----------



## Explorer (Dec 7, 2011)

I *hate* raisins, but I love the subtle difference between Post Raisin Bran and just Post Bran Flakes... so I actually buy the Raisin Bran and pick out the raisins, a habit which has gotten me teased through more than one relationship.






Here's an actual conversation:

"I love this stuff, but it has so many raisins I have to pick out!"

"Isn't that the one with two *scoops* of raisins?"

*laugh*

Kellogg's Corn Flakes with a bit of sugar.






I *love* Cap'n Crunch Peanut Butter, although I rarely buy it (maybe one box every two years). 






There's been some analogues which aren't too bad as well, although they don't give you the extra taste of blood from the roof of your mouth being converted into bloody tatters by the Cap'n. 










Just because this is SS.org, I ran across this (never had it), and realized that I missed out on at least trying one more peanut butter cereal.






the idea of fruity alpha bits floating in my peanut butter cereal turns me off, but KISS sells coffins as well, so who am I to question their marketing decisions?

----

I never ate them, but I definitely remember Quisp and Quake (Quisp's miner buddy). 

----



troyguitar said:


> I eat plain Corn Flakes most mornings.
> 
> Also, whole milk >> watered-down milk.





MFB said:


> Troy, I will fight you to death on skim milk vs. whole, with whole milk you might as well drink cream it's so god damn thick.



I normally don't drink dairy milk outside of espresso drinks, so I will definitely go with whole milk with cereal. I do it so rarely that it's a treat, but if one were to be eating a bowl of heavily sweetened grain every day, I can see there being a problem... especially if you measure out how much is supposed to be an actual serving of breakfast cereal.






Still, who would win if Troy and MFB fought to the death with pool cues?

(A) Troy
(B) MFB
(C) The general SS.org membership

I don't know about the rest of you, but I think it would be better than Pay-Per-View, so I'm saying C! *laugh*


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheerios is another way of saying "ammunition" for me. When I eat 2 bowls of it, it gives me these horrifyingly stinky farts. The reactions to the smell of them are similar to reactions to smelling Liquid Ass.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Pony (Jan 7, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Alright guys. A lot of foods get their own thread around here, and as it's one of my favorite foods, I feel as though cereal has been shamelessly disregarded.
> Let's hear your favorite cereal.
> 
> 
> ...



i think that cereal is just o k nothing special problably flakes is one of my favorites if you agree or nto


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im a cookie crisp, and lucky charms kinda man  

porridge is also good


----------



## nathanwessel (Feb 5, 2012)

Dude, Cinnamon toast crunch 100%. cant be beat.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 6, 2012)

Just tried this stuff over weekend - it's the bomb!!






and...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)

Honey Bunches of Oats
Cheerios (Plain, Honey Nut, Chocolate, Apple Cinnamon... Need I go on?)
Kix (And Berry Berry Kix)
Froot Loops
Basic 4
Raisin Bran
Rice Krispies
Oreo Cereal
Cinnamon Toast Crunch
Cap'n Crunch (Cuz that bastard is tellin' lies! My cereal doesn't cut the roof of your mouth!)
And there's this granola cereal they have here at work that I eat a lot


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 6, 2012)

Domkid118 said:


> Im a cookie crisp...



"CAH-OOOO-kie Crisp!...That's a well trained dog!" i'm probably the only schmuck that remembers that commercial...


----------



## slowro (Feb 6, 2012)

EPIC 

dispite the health crap on the front I relly don't believe it is healthy at all but it tastes like angels dancing on my tongue (poetic licence)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Truth time: I've never liked golden grahams.
> 
> *winces for neg-rep*


 
I'll do you one better. I've never HAD them.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 8, 2012)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XU9x8G7khv0/S4K3Rm-RAkI/AAAAAAAANIc/Zx-adXQuYvM/s400/Urkel-Os.jpg


But in all honesty my school used to have this kind that was shaped like little pieces of bread and it tasted like cinnamon. I would love to find that cereal. 

Capt Crunch


----------



## ry_z (Feb 8, 2012)

+


----------



## DslDwg (Feb 9, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2753474 said:


> Cinnamon Life
> 
> /thread



^


----------



## kerska (Feb 9, 2012)

vbshredder said:


>


 
This.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 9, 2012)

Man where there hell are you guys getting count chocula and boo berry? I have never seen a box of any of those here in NM.


----------



## kerska (Feb 9, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Man where there hell are you guys getting count chocula and boo berry? I have never seen a box of any of those here in NM.


 
They are usually seasonal. They come out around Halloween time. Boo Berry, Franken Berry, and Count Chocula. Most of the time I end up buying several boxes of each to make it last a while.


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 13, 2012)

Heads up to you guys- Cheerios came out with a Dulce De Leche variation..


Fucking good. Tastes like yellow cake in a bowl.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> and...


 

Hahahahahahahahaha. I don't know what the fuck a Boo Hooter is, but I really want one now .


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 13, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Heads up to you guys- Cheerios came out with a Dulce De Leche variation..
> 
> 
> Fucking good. Tastes like yellow cake in a bowl.




That sounds pretty amazing. I need to check my local Mexican market for them.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Raisin Bran.


----------

